# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  La Magia en tu voz.

## Moss

Este es un artículo que a muchos de nosotros nos sonará a más de lo mismo. 
Mi intención, estos días, es animar a los noveles a profundizar en los aspectos que me mejoran los efectos mágicos, a investigar.

Un saludo.

----------


## Moss

LA MAGIA EN SU VOZ. por Ken Roberts. (Director de la Broadcast Arts National Institute of Comunications). 

(Traducido de la revista GENII, Octubre 1.974).  

A los magos, generalmente, se los ve como personas muy detallistas cuando se trata de ensayar y perfeccionar sus actos, y a la hora de planear cuidadosamente todos y cada uno de sus movimientos. Se aseguran de que el traje está bien planchado y de que van bien peinados. Muchos, incluso, se preocupan de la apariencia de sus accesorios con la intención de que parezcan buenos. Entonces llega la noche del gran show... El Maestro de Ceremonias anuncia “El Gran Místico del Universo”... El mago entra... Abre la boca.... Empieza su actuación... y aquello suena...como suena. 

La mayor parte de los magos que he observado gastan la mayor parte de sus esfuerzos en refinar su presentación visual, y dejan de un lado su presentación vocal. SI EN ALGUN MOMENTO DEL ACTO SE HABLA... DEBE SONAR TAN PROFESIONAL COMO SE VE!!!. El hábito de hablar pobremente y de hacer una mala exposición de lo que se dice, conseguirá que el público se aburra tan rápidamente como se consigue presentando malos efectos. 

La magia, cuando se presenta adecuadamente, es como una película. Si se está presenciando una película que tiene una bella fotografía, pero cuyo sonido es deficiente, inconscientemente se produce un estado de irritación. Lo mismo ocurre cuando se presencia la actuación de un mago. Una charla descuidada daña considerablemente el valor entretenedor de su acto. La charla más inteligente del mundo deja de serlo si no se expresa adecuadamente. 

¿QUE HACER.? 

Si no está satisfecho con su manera de hablar, esto es lo que puede hacer. Primeramente, la próxima vez que haga un show, grabe su actuación. Luego, una vez que haya recogido sus bártulos, enciérrese en una habitación... apague las luces... recuéstese y escuche la cinta. 
Mientras está oyéndola, repase mentalmente su acto. Si la exposición le suena bien, deje de leer este articulo. Pero, si queda disgustado por lo que ha oído... ya ha dado el primer paso hacia el hábito de hablar mejor... Se ha dado cuenta de su problema. 


PROCESO DE CORRECCION. 

Los problemas más comunes que nos encontramos al hablar en público son: 
El musitar (hablar entre dientes), decir palabras mal pronunciadas, omitir palabras (comiéndoselas), no tener un control adecuado del volumen de la voz, y la vieja y familiar voz monótona y aburrida. 



PASO Nº1. - ARMONICE SU GUION. 

Escriba su propia charla, palabra por palabra. La clave de una buena exposición, es saber exactamente lo que se va a decir. Memorice su guión perfectamente. Esto eliminará titubeos y ayudará a no soltar frases tan brillantes como: Ejem... humm... eeeh... 



PASO Nº2. - ELIMINAR LAS MALAS PRONUNCIACIONES; COMERSE PALABRAS; HABLAR ENTRE DIENTES. 

Oiga la cinta de su actuación... y mientras lo hace, relea su guión y subraye todas las palabras que dice entre dientes, que omite, o que pronuncia mal. No necesita un oído muy entrenado para, identificar este tipo de faltas... Solamente póngase en el lugar del público. Si duda sobre la pronunciación adecuada de alguna palabra, utilice el diccionario.., o elimínela del guión. Hablar entre dientes o comerse las palabras es el resultado de una “boca perezosa”, lo que significa que no está abriendo suficientemente la boca para que las palabras suenen adecuadamente. Esto se corrige fácilmente, simplemente con poner atención a lo que está diciendo, y esforzándose en abrir ampliamente la boca cuando se habla. 

Teniendo esto presente... vuelva a leer su guión muy despacio, diciendo cada palabra tan precisa y claramente como pueda. Exagerando la pronunciación. Una vez que tenga conocimiento de cómo trabaja la boca.., trate de adquirir velocidad, poco a poco hasta que vuelva a la velocidad normal. 
NOTA: Utilice una grabadora cuando haga estas prácticas. Cuanto más se oiga a si mismo, más fácil le resultará saber cuando lo está haciendo correctamente. 



PASO Nº 3. - AÑADIENDO COLOR Y CREDIBILIDAD. 

OK!. Ya se sabe su papel. Pasemos a la forma PROFESIONAL de exponerlo. Cuando un profesional hace la exposición de su papel, tiene que hacerlo de manera que convenza al público de que lo que está diciendo es la verdad absoluta. ¡Tiene que sonar creíble!. Ejemplo: Uno de los peores presentadores conocidos, es Arthur Godfrey... sin embargo, es probablemente el más popular y comercial del pais. ¿Por qué?. Porque es CREIBLE; ES CONVINCENTE. Cuando vende jabón o máquinas de lavar, la gente le escucha PORQUE SUENA SINCERO. 

Un mago, esencialmente, tiene que sonar SINCERO. Tiene que tomarse seriamente todo lo que dice a su público. Tiene que hablar con autoridad. Ejemplo: Diga la frase “Mire muy fijamente”. Si lo hace con voz baja y monótona (sin sentirlo), el público, probablemente, no prestará mucha atención. Pero, si dijera, “!MIRE (subida de la voz) MUY (extendido y recalcado) FIJAMENTE!!!” (bajando algo la voz), es decir, elevando la voz ligeramente y acentuando algo la palabra “MIRE” luego, sin pausa, recalcando la palabra “IMUY”... y finalmente bajando ligeramente la voz en “FIJAMENTE’, conseguirá lo que se llama “añadir color” a la frase. Hay que hacerlo con todas las frases. 

Veamos otro ejemplo para practicar la credibilidad. Pronuncie la Frase, “AHORA SEÑOR... QUIERE USTED ATARME LA MUÑECAS LO HAS FUERTEMENTE QUE PUEDA!” La palabra “FUERTEMENTE” es la acción principal de esta frase. Deberá ser dicha con énfasis. Apriete la boca cuando la pronuncie. Apriete los dientes y dígaala incisivamente. 

Si hace esto con cada una de las frases de su rutina... quedaré asombrado del cambio que observaré en el interés mostrado por su público. 



PASO Nº4, - CONTROLAR EL VOLUMEN DE SU VOZ. 

Uno de los mayores problemas con que se encuentra un actuante es saber cual es el volumen a que debe hablar. 

Una vez nás es aplicable la vieja regla de los actores: “HABLE SIEMPRE A LAS PERSONAS DE LA ÜLTIMA FILA!!, pero NO GRITE!!. El gritar no mejora su imagen ante la gente que tiene delante. 
Si esté actuando ante una gran multitud, utilice un micrófono. RAZON: No tiene que preocuparse de hablar alto y fuerte. Puede relajarse y ser más personal. El mejor tipo de micrófono utilizable es uno multidireccional colgado del cuello. Esto dejara libres sus manos. La utilización de un micrófono asegurará también un sonido igual en todo el teatro. 



PASO Nº5, - SABER A QUIEN SE ESTA HABLANDO. 

Finalmente.., lo más importante que hay que recordar cuando se esté hablando a un público es: IMAGINARSE AL PUBLICO ENTERO COMO UNA SOLA PERSONA!!!!. 
Cada persona del público tiene que sentir que se le esté hablando a ella personalmente. 
Por supuesto que esto es de la máxima importancia durante las actuaciones de close-up. 
Si Vd. realiza shows de escena, hable de la misma forma personal, como si fuera magia de cerca, solo que dirigiendo sus comentarios hacia la gente sentada en la última fila. 

*La voz es un poderoso instrumento. Utilizada adecuadamente producirá más magia que diez juegos buenos.*

----------


## rafa cama

> La voz es un poderoso instrumento. Utilizada adecuadamente produciré más magia que diez juegos buenos.


Qué gran verdad. Precisamente este es uno de los campos en que más flojeo (ojo, flojear, flojeo en todos, pero en éste más).

----------


## Ogueita

Muy buen post, muchas gracias

----------


## Moss

Abundo en el tema. Gracias a Niram por haber pasado el texto a PDF.

----------


## Magnano

> IMAGINARSE AL PUBLICO ENTERO COMO UNA SOLA PERSONA!!!!


¡Ojo! Que a veces captamos nuestra atención a una sola persona cuando en realidad hay mas gente...

----------


## Iban

Qué bueno, Moss (no sabía si reponder aquí o en el hilo de cambalache). Con tu permiso (espero) lo he imprimido con la intención de empezar mañana los ejercicios. No sé de dónde habrás sacado esto, pero cubre una de mis grandes carencias.

Gracias.

Qué buenos los tocho-posts...

----------


## Moss

> . Con tu permiso (espero) lo he imprimido con la intención de empezar mañana los ejercicios.s...


Y sin permiso también. Para eso está. Para compartir.

Un saludo.

----------


## rofman

Muchisimas gracias!!!!


acabo de descargarmelo para practicar yo tambien!!!!


Muchisimas gracias!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Me uno a los que se lo descargan  :302:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No aporto nada, pero gracias. Ya está imprimido y en mi escritorio... Gracias! ^^

----------


## Moss

...ergo decipiatur.

----------

